# Really quick questin about AHS kits



## flillia (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm planning on getting a 2x 55 watt kit for my 29 gal but only put in 36 watt bulbs (since I have no co2 plans yet). I was also planning on picking up one of the premade enclosures since I am basically the opposite of a handywoman.

My only concern is something really simple: how will I feed my fish? On the enclosure photos page (http://www.ahsupply.com/enclosure_photos.htm) it looks like the enclosure goes to the very edge of the front, leaving only some room in back for the filter/etc. Would I have to move everything around on top just to give my fish some num-nums? My fish aren't very happy when *anything* delays their dinner

If I didn't buy the enclosure and just used the kits on my aquarium open-top, would I still have the same issue?

I know this is a silly question but it's bothering me and it's something I'd like to resolve before buying


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The premade kits are basically a wooden box correct? 

I think most people set them on top of the glass top and simply slide them back to open the front of the glass top.


----------



## flillia (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh, so there is enough room to do that?

I wasn't sure if there would be.. it looked like there was only an inch or so gap between the end of the enclosure and the back of the tank.. which would mean that you couldn't move it back due to the filter

But I'm sure you're right, it must just be playing tricks on my eyes

Thanks!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It might be tight on a 29 gallon tank, but you should be able to scooch it back far enough to lift the lid a little bit. 

You might also consider a ready made T5 fixture. The Nova Extreme fixtures are nice and very affordable.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I just purchased a 30" All-Glass Black Pine Canopy. It has a flip up top. There are 3 strips of wood across the top. Two of them fold up. You can mount each strip with a 1x55w kits for independent controls of both bulbs using two 1x55w kits. You could also mount them using a 2x55w kit where both bulbs are on and off at the same time, but on different strips. The third strip is solidly mounted to the sides of the frame. You can add Lunar Light on the back strip or the other strip lights. I'm going to use mine for DIY T5 IceCap Reflectors and ballast and Giesemann bulbs plus Current's white and lunar Lights. Here's a pic from All-Glass's/Oceanic's site with the All-Glass Black Pine Canopy and Stand.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

flillia said:


> I'm planning on getting a 2x 55 watt kit for my 29 gal but only put in 36 watt bulbs (since I have no co2 plans yet).


The ballast is what controls the wattage to the bulbs, so even if the 36 watt light works(not sure?) then it may be getting 55w anyway.

You should be fine using just the 1 55w bulb for now with no CO2/ect.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Unless AH Supply has changed their ballast choice, you can use either 36 or 55 watt bulbs with the same ballast. In either case the bulb runs at the correct wattage. This is because the ballast is designed for that.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

AH Supply sells Fulham ballasts and as Hoppy said the Workhorse 5 ballast will drive both 36 and 55 watt. They are just wired different. Here is a link to the Fulham site that will give you wiring diagrams:

http://www.fulham.com/afbal.php


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

When I put 36 watt AHS bulbs in my 55 watt kit, I contacted AHS to see if that would work ok. They said it would be no problem. The two light kits are identical in every way except the reflector lengths are different. I just plugged in the 36 watt bulbs and they worked fine.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, I guess if you dont mind premature failure of your ballast and possibly burning out the cathode tube in the fluorescent bulb leading to an early death from overpower and the slight possibility of a fire. Then I dont have a problem with it.

Wonder why the manufacturer recommends a different wiring configuration for 36 vs 55 watt bulbs?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Newt said:


> Well, I guess if you dont mind premature failure of your ballast and possibly burning out the cathode tube in the fluorescent bulb leading to an early death from overpower and the slight possibility of a fire. Then I dont have a problem with it.
> 
> Wonder why the manufacturer recommends a different wiring configuration for 36 vs 55 watt bulbs?


That is certainly a good question!


----------

